# να περιαφεί τον εκτελεστήριο τύπο = be set out in a (legally) enforceable form



## Lexoplast (Apr 22, 2008)

Νόμος 3627/2007, άρθρο 12, παρ. 5:_ "Η διαιτητική απόφαση αποτελεί τίτλο εκτελεστό, οριστικό και τελεσίδικο, χωρίς να απαιτείται *να περιαφεί τον εκτελεστήριο τύπο*."_

Τι εννοεί ο νομοθέτης με πιο απλά λογάκια; Ποιος είναι ο εκτελεστήριος τύπος μιας απόφασης;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Η απορία σου είναι μόνο ο εκτελεστήριος τύπος; Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ούτε ποιο ρήμα είναι το "περιαφεί".


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Το «περιαφεί» είναι του «περιάπτομαι» και σημαίνει «να περιβληθεί».

Ο εκτελεστήριος τύπος είναι ο τύπος που πρέπει να φέρουν τα εκτελεστά δικαιόγραφα (οι εκτελεστοί τίτλοι, enforceable instruments) για να μπορεί να γίνει αναγκαστική εκτέλεση.

Νομίζω ότι αποδίδεται με το *enforceable form*. Ψάξε να δεις ποιο ρήμα σε βολεύει περισσότερο (take, be in a [legally] enforceable form κ.τ.ό.).


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Dr Moshe (Apr 23, 2008)

*περιάπτομαι / περιαφθεί*

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, παρακαλώ επιτρέψτε μου ένα μικρό σχόλιο στο ελληνικό κείμενο.

Η απορία τής αγαπητής Αλεξάνδρας είναι απολύτως εύλογη, αφού τύπος _*περιαφεί _δεν υπήρξε ποτέ ούτε είναι σωστά σχηματισμένος. Το αρχ. _περιάπτω _σχημάτισε την ελληνιστική εποχή παθητικό αόριστο _περιήφθην_ (μέλλ. _περιαφθήσομαι_), του οποίου συνήθως συναντούμε τις μετοχές _περιαφθείς, περιαφθεῖσα_. Από τον εν λόγω τύπο μπορεί μόνο να προκύψει ν.ελλ. _περιαφθώ, -φθείς, -φθεί _(πβ. κ. _συνάπτω - συναφθεί, _όχι _*συν-αφεί· __προσάπτω - προσαφθεί· εξάπτω - εξαφθεί _κ.τ.ό.). Συνεπώς, ο μόνος σωστός τύπος είναι *περιαφθεί*.

Δεν υπήρξε παθητικός αόριστος από άλλο θέμα, που να μην περιλαμβάνει το επίθημα -_θη_-, όπως συνέβη σε άλλα ρήματα (π.χ. _ἀπαλλαχθῆναι - ἀπαλλαγῆναι, _οπότε _απαλλαχθώ - απαλλαγώ _εξίσου σωστά).

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό σφάλμα, που οφείλεται σε παράλειψη του _-θ- _και όχι σε υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο τού νομοθέτη.

Παρακαλώ δεχτείτε την καλημέρα μου.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2008)

Dr Moshe said:


> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό σφάλμα, που οφείλεται σε παράλειψη του _-θ- _και όχι σε υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο τού νομοθέτη.


Και αν λειτούργησε η λανθασμένη επίδραση του γραφεί/γραφθεί(γραφτεί);

Την καλημέρα κι από εμάς, Dr Moshe! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο ή δημιουργικό ζήλο («ας φτιάξουμε κι εμείς έναν αόριστο βου» :) ). Για την ιστορία: νόμος του 1960 περιέχει «περιαφθή», το 1975, σε άλλο νόμο, αυτό γίνεται «περιαφθεί» και σε τούτον εδώ το νόμο, αρχικά του 1983, εμφανίζεται ο αόριστος β΄, ο οποίος επαναλαμβάνεται έκτοτε σε συμβάσεις του δημοσίου και αναθεωρήσεις (του νόμου, όχι της γραμματικής).


----------

